# [HOW-TO][VIDEO] Basic Themeing: Getting your imges into an .apk



## Webst3r (Jun 6, 2011)

Comments and feedback are more than welcome.


----------



## sbmootyar (Jun 10, 2011)

good and to the point


----------



## sbmootyar (Jun 10, 2011)

So I figured I would as how is everyone editing the. 9.png files???


----------



## Webst3r (Jun 6, 2011)

Namyar said:


> So I figured I would as how is everyone editing the. 9.png files???


Check the description in the video for a tutorial on .9s.


----------

